# * * * OFFICIAL * * * - IIHF World Junior Hockey Championship 2008 Discussion Thread



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*This is the thread to discuss the 32nd annual IIHF World Junior Hockey Championship from Ottawa, airing Dec. 26 to Jan. 5 on TSN. *



> GROUP A
> 
> CANADA
> 
> ...



The NHL Network will televise live all the U.S. games at the 2009 World Junior Championships, as well as every game in the medal round.

The network will also televise all of Canada's preliminary-round games.

All games will be televised in high definition.

NHL Network US Game Schedule:

Fri, Dec 26 Germany-USA @ 3:30
Canada-Czech Republic @ 7:30

Sun, Dec 28 Kazakhstan-Canada @ 3:30
USA-Czech Republic @ 7:30

Mon, Dec 29 Germany-Canada @ 7:30

Tue, Dec 30 USA-Kazakhstan @ 7:30

Wed, Dec 31 Canada-USA @ 7:30

Fri, Jan 2 WJC Quarterfinal #1 @ 3:30
WJC Quarterfinal #2 @ 7:30

Sat, Jan 3 WJC Semifinal #1 @ 3:30
WJC Semifinal #2 @ 7:30

Mon, Jan 5 WJC Bronze Medal Game @ 3:30
WJC Gold Medal Game @ 7:30


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Im taking Canada and the US in Group A and Russia and the Swedes in Group B. Should be a competitive and fun tournament.

LET'S GO CODY HODGSON! GO CANADA GO!(funny that I've got a Russia banner)


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Anybody else following the tourney?

Despite his amazing numbers and great play, I'm still not sold on Tavares. I can't really explain why, I just think he is getting a little tooo much hype. Meanwhile guys like Hodgson, Hedmen, Filatov etc get very little mention and camera time. Even if Tavares is on the ice picking his nose when a goal is scored, the announcers some how manage to tie him to the goal.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know if I heard this right, but did Canada just WHOMP the US 7-something?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

If you are talking about todays game, the USA got booted by Slovakia 5-3.

Canada got a bye into the semis by kicking to much ass. 

Tommorow, it will be Sweden vs. Slovakia and Canada vs. Russia. The winners play on Monday for the Gold. The losers play for the Bronze. 

I am predicting Canada vs Sweden(Tavares vs. Hedmen) but you never know what can happen.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No I'm talkin about yesterday's game (If there was one :dunno


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah plazz we beat the u.s 7-4 best juniors game i have seen in a long time.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The hype for this in Canada is ridiculous, you swear you won the world cup. I'm a hockey player, but we're way too high on ourselves with the sport in Canada. But have an incredible abundance of talent, no other country has 3 smurfing junior leagues. 

Vancouver made a good pick with Hodgson, and Dido is looking like a bit of a steal for my Leafs. JT or Hedman is a tough pick to make if I'm the New York Islanders


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Chalk up the 5th gold medal in a row. We were so lucky to get passed Russia, man that was an exiciting tourny.


----------

